# Good film schools in Southern California and New York?



## brianb4536 (Aug 10, 2012)

I really want to go to film school in either southern california or new york.  I know about NYU, USC, Art Center College of Design and Cal-arts.  But what are some other good programs in these areas, and some information on the ones I've mentioned would be great.


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 10, 2012)

Chapman, afi, lmu

btw, what specialization are you planning to go into?


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 10, 2012)

not sure. you'll have to check on their site.


----------

